# Which custom plastisol transfer company do you use?



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi. I am really new to the whole t-shirt industry. I recently got a vinyl cutter (that I am learning how to use) and I just order a 16 x 20 heat press from Transfer Express.com. The agent I spoke with begin to tell me about the Idea Book, when I checked the pricing grid for the transfers using the Idea book graphics it was pretty reasonable but if one of my future customers wants to use their own graphic Transfer Express become expensive. So at this point I am not should if I want to order from them using the customer artwork. What are my options? I was reading about Frist edition transfer and it seemed as though a lot of people was not happy with their turnaround time.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Danni. Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

begin your search by combing through the past posts ... lots of info here.

second, comb through the preferred suppliers list to the left, and 

third, WELCOME TO THE FORUMS =) !!!


just my humble opinion, but I use F&M Expressions for much of my higher qty work, but multicolor transfers can be expensive. i haven't had much call for multicolor prints, but I can almost do about as good with layering vinyl, and I try to stay away from FULL COLOR work. At least until I get better skills and more volume - right now if i jack up a Tshirt, it hurts my pocket.


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, thank you for your advice. I will look through the posts and check out F&M Expressions. I am currently learning how to layer vinyl, I am not sure what I am doing wrong but the images are not lining up.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

vinyl is way cool, technology I didnt have years ago in high school ... back then we had to draw silkscreens by hand lol


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I use versatrans. Very happy with them. I'd use proworld as they are similar in price to versatrans but being in Canada, I pay duties whereas with versatrans I don't. Either of those two are good.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm just starting out and I have only used first edition. It takes like a week but I've never had problems with quality


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@danni214: I use Transfer Express for their designs. They have a pretty wide selection and you can do quite a lot with their on-line designer.

That, said, I completely agree with you about their pricing for your own artwork. If they had better pricing in this area, I would probably use them exclusively.

When I am using my own artwork (which happens about half of the time), I use the following:


Seay Graphics: very nice people, quick turnaround, reasonable prices, good quality. I use them a lot.
Semo Imprints: good turnaround and pricing, especially for their $0.75 prints (7x12). Sometimes, this is just what I need. They also offer a slightly bigger paper at 13x14.5 that I use for ganging.
F&M: They offer $0.15 and $0.20 prints (NO GANGING) that I occasionally use. Their art requirements seems a bit more of a hassle than the other two; I usually have to resubmit several times, making minor changes.
For smaller quantities (1-30 tees) of 1 or 2 colors, I also use my vinyl cutter. 30 tees is about the breakeven point for F&M or Semo.

Joe


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> Hi, thank you for your advice. I will look through the posts and check out F&M Expressions. I am currently learning how to layer vinyl, I am not sure what I am doing wrong but the images are not lining up.


It could be that when you peel the first layer, you are stretching the vinyl.

Are you pressing the first layer for the full time or just enough to hold it there (followed by a full press for the 2nd layer)?

Also, are you layering them (the 2nd color on top of and covering the 1st) or are you doing an outline with the 1st layer?

Finally, is your release paper/plastic clear or opaque? I find it easy/easier to line it up with clear release.


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for the list! When you have 30 shirts or less with 1 to 2 colors do you only use your cutter to finish the job or do you some times use the transfers?



jleampark said:


> @danni214: I use Transfer Express for their designs. They have a pretty wide selection and you can do quite a lot with their on-line designer.
> 
> That, said, I completely agree with you about their pricing for your own artwork. If they had better pricing in this area, I would probably use them exclusively.
> 
> ...


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

I must admit that I have wasted a lot of vinyl because I'm not weeding it correctly, I could be stretching it but I am not sure. I haven't received my heat press yet, so I am not able to press anything but when I cut and weed the vinyl. When I layer the top color onto the bottom color it doesn't look like the what I designed in cadworx. It is like the sizing is off. When I am able to, I will post a picture to show you what I am talking about.



jleampark said:


> It could be that when you peel the first layer, you are stretching the vinyl.
> 
> Are you pressing the first layer for the full time or just enough to hold it there (followed by a full press for the 2nd layer)?
> 
> ...


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I've always had good luck using the $0.15 transfers from F&M Expressions.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> Thank you for the list! When you have 30 shirts or less with 1 to 2 colors do you only use your cutter to finish the job or do you some times use the transfers?


Always? Hmmmm... Yes, I think I have always used my cutter for 30 or fewer tees with 1 or 2 colors.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> I must admit that I have wasted a lot of vinyl because I'm not weeding it correctly, I could be stretching it but I am not sure. I haven't received my heat press yet, so I am not able to press anything but when I cut and weed the vinyl. When I layer the top color onto the bottom color it doesn't look like the what I designed in cadworx. It is like the sizing is off. When I am able to, I will post a picture to show you what I am talking about.


Odd. How are you "...not weeding it correctly"? When you remove everything that is not the design, how can you do it wrong?

Please post a picture because I really cannot fathom what you could be doing wrong.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Dekay317 said:


> I've always had good luck using the $0.15 transfers from F&M Expressions.


I really think (and could be wrong) that F&M changed their plastisol recipe for the better.

I used them years ago and HATED the result. It felt thick and rubbery. Of course, it could have been my design or the way (time, temp, pressure) that I pressed it.

I've tried them again and love them now. I can barely feel them on the shirt.


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I am not layering it correctly.



jleampark said:


> Odd. How are you "...not weeding it correctly"? When you remove everything that is not the design, how can you do it wrong?
> 
> Please post a picture because I really cannot fathom what you could be doing wrong.


----------



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

I recently used Semo Imprints for a blue and white design on a red shirt and I was highly impressed. I was a little nervous because of their cheaper prices. They were my first customer transfer order and they went on the shirt with no problems at all. The customer who must have been used to bad screen prints kept feeling the smoothness of it. Good luck getting a sample though. I've requested samples 3 times so far and nothing yet. 

Im gonna have to try F&M, their cheap prices scare me too but I'm going for it.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

If I need a premade design (customer doesn't have an idea and I don't have time to come up with one) I usually use transfer express. Their idea book has tons of layouts and their new online design tool is super easy to use.

If I have my own artwork I usually use Pro World (pwcustom) as their sheets are bigger 13x19 so I can gang extra images onto the sheet. I often add my logo or a local school mascot that I might use in the future onto the sheet. As long as it's in one of the colors as the design it doesn't cost anything to gang them up so I'm basically getting the extra image transfers for free.

I will check out the other companies listed though, I hadn't heard about them. I do my own screen printing but sometimes it's just easier to pay someone else to screen them and I just heat press them onto the shirt.

And while it's expensive if I have a multicolor or very involved design I typically use transfers if I have at least 50 to order as they come out so smooth on the shirt. I couldn't get them to feel that good if I was using my manual press.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> I think I am not layering it correctly.


To me, it just looks like you laid the second layer a tad bit too high.

Also, I never layer before I press them onto the tee. I press the first layer for a couple seconds (maybe, half the recommended time), peel and then press the second layer for the full time.

You might want to consider a gap outline or to separate by color and then select Shaping > Back Minus Front so that the inside of the outline is cut out (see attached).

This could make the feel of the design on the tee even better.


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

I am going to practice some more later on in the day to line the images up correctly. The heat press that I am getting has two timers on it, I was told that I have to pre heat the garment to get moisture and wrinkles out of it. If I preheat the garment would I have the time to press the first layer for a few seconds then press the second layer?
I am not able to get on cadworx right now, but I will try that technique when I get on.



jleampark said:


> To me, it just looks like you laid the second layer a tad bit too high.
> 
> Also, I never layer before I press them onto the tee. I press the first layer for a couple seconds (maybe, half the recommended time), peel and then press the second layer for the full time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> I was told that I have to pre heat the garment to get moisture and wrinkles out of it. If I preheat the garment would I have the time to press the first layer for a few seconds then press the second layer?


Yes, you should pre-press for a couple seconds to get the moisture and wrinkles out.

No, I wouldn't do the first layer while pre-pressing.

Sometimes, I will do all the first layers on all the tees and then go back and do all the second layers. Other times, I will complete each tee (both layers) before moving on to the next tee. I don't think it matters.

Joe


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Okay. My press will be here this Tuesday, I will check it out then. Do you get more jobs that's one color or multicolor?



jleampark said:


> Yes, you should pre-press for a couple seconds to get the moisture and wrinkles out.
> 
> No, I wouldn't do the first layer while pre-pressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

danni214 said:


> Okay. My press will be here this Tuesday, I will check it out then. Do you get more jobs that's one color or multicolor?


I think I do a little more multicolor than one color (60/40). Maybe...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

marzatplay said:


> I use versatrans. Very happy with them. I'd use proworld as they are similar in price to versatrans but being in Canada, I pay duties whereas with versatrans I don't. Either of those two are good.


Marz there should not be any duty on heat transfers made in the US and shipped to Canada...If you are paying duty, I think that is an error....


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Marz there should not be any duty on heat transfers made in the US and shipped to Canada...If you are paying duty, I think that is an error....


No duty with Versatrans... have you ordered custom transfers from Pro World? Did you pay duty? Maybe I should try again.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not using anyone currently because I switched to a contract printer. I would go back to transfers but economically it doesn't make sense for the custom stuff I'm doing. 

I used my vinyl cutter for 12 or less but it seems like everyone has these nightmare weeding designs, I just pass on those so my cutter is not getting as much action as it could.


----------



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

wormil said:


> I'm not using anyone currently because I switched to a contract printer. I would go back to transfers but economically it doesn't make sense for the custom stuff I'm doing.
> 
> I used my vinyl cutter for 12 or less but it seems like everyone has these nightmare weeding designs, I just pass on those so my cutter is not getting as much action as it could.


Which contract printer do you use? I want to switch to contract printing but don't know who to trust with a big order as I don't know their quality of work...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Qminati said:


> Which contract printer do you use? I want to switch to contract printing but don't know who to trust with a big order as I don't know their quality of work...


Mine is local, I was able to check them out personally and I recommend you do the same if possible. I just started calling around and asking who was interested in doing contract printing. 99% of them won't be interested, some might even become hostile. Just ignore the ones not interested, you want the ones who are. 

This fellow, Remark, has expressed an interest in doing contract work. I have not used his services yet so I cannot vouch for the quality of his work.

Another forum member, Flagrant-T, has done work for me and he is skilled and reliable. Matter of fact I wish he were closer and I would send him all my work. I met him in Columbus, same trip I met Rodney, both great guys.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I use Versatrans, good product but if you need someone to old your hand, that part of the business has really fell apart overall! If I knew who I would have as much success with, I'd look at changing after days like today. 3 non returned e-mails, 4-5 no answered phone calls, just a live chat that took 1.5 hrs...


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Bryan Ultduct said:


> I use Versatrans, good product but if you need someone to old your hand, that part of the business has really fell apart overall! If I knew who I would have as much success with, I'd look at changing after days like today. 3 non returned e-mails, 4-5 no answered phone calls, just a live chat that took 1.5 hrs...


I have been impressed with the telephone customer service at Transfer Express.

I am also impressed with the availability of the people at Seay Graphics. My e-mails get returned same day and they are very helpful over the phone.


----------



## collegiatecustom (Apr 19, 2018)

Check out Howard custom transfers in Ohio. They do free same day service and 50% off all UPS air options. They've also got a softer hand than some of the others like F&M. Howard isn't perfect, but it's a decent transfer.


----------

